# quick question: Tried and True "Danish Oil" + arm r seal to make oil/varnish?



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a quick question: Can I add Arm R Seal to Tried and True's Danish oil (not really "Danish", just partially polymerized linseed oil and nothing else) to make a rub-on/buff-off oil/varnish mixture?

On Friday I thought I had grabbed a can of T&T's Varnish Oil off the shelf, but had grabbed the Danish Oil instead. I'm thinking I might want to keep the Danish Oil for future use, and since I read on Flexner's books you can add any oil to any varnish but make a rub-on/rub-off finish, hmm… this might just work. Since the Arm R Seal is an ALREADY THINNED varnish I thought I might just pull this off w/o any added solvents. Furthermore, since Arm R Seal is a wiping varnish it is fairly thin, so maybe I need to have a higher oil-to-wiping varnish ratio than just 50/50. So, adding some Arm R Seal to the oil instead of the other way around.

I'm thinking of doing this for bases of tables as opposed to using Arm R Seal alone. When I had tinkered w/ Arm R Seal before using the wipe-on/wipe-off technique on small projects, it really did not work out all that well, whereas the brush-on or wipe-on-and-leave techniques worked a lot better for horizontal surfaces. I might just wipe-on Arm R Seal by itself for the tabletops, but for the bases I'm a little nervous about using it by itself-operator mishandling, mind you, I'm sure it's a great product.

Any experienced opinions and educated guesses will be greatly appreciated. Yes, I have prepared some pieces of scrap to use as samples but I am trying to narrow down my list of finishing experiments on the few samples I have available.

Thanks!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

This is a guess (not an educated one) but I'd bet it will work.


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks, Fred…that's what I'm guessing as well.


----------

